# Yanmar YM fuse panel



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I was inspecting the tractor before winter cold and snow arrives. Got to change the oil before Thanksgiving, it's on the list. 

One thing I've not noticed on the web is the Yanmar YM fuse panel. For the YM2500/YM2610 and possibly many others, this is what the fuse panel looks like. I do have the the parts manual and the electrical schematic too. I believe these are in the manual section here as well. 

Now the close up pix will show the dirt on the label. That is all original dirt from Japan.  
Not only do I own a Yanmar from Japan, I own a bit of the island too.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

As many of these that have been brought over their island may be showing signs of getting smaller.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 13, 2018)

Oh how I would love to have glass fuses. Unfortunately my YM1700 has those stupid little wires. I'm thinking this winter will be a good time to completely rebuild electrical system and incorporate a waterproof marine fuse panel to keep them dry


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Scott M said:


> Oh how I would love to have glass fuses. Unfortunately my YM1700 has those stupid little wires. I'm thinking this winter will be a good time to completely rebuild electrical system and incorporate a waterproof marine fuse panel to keep them dry


WOW. so the YM1700 is without any fuse protection? Hoye or Fredricks offer these 'new'. Then you can mount it similar like the other YM models. 

Does your YM1700 have a horn? Yanmar horns sound like the Japna imports of the 70s. Kee-Kee.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 13, 2018)

bmaverick said:


> WOW. so the YM1700 is without any fuse protection? Hoye or Fredricks offer these 'new'. Then you can mount it similar like the other YM models.
> 
> Does your YM1700 have a horn? Yanmar horns sound like the Japna imports of the 70s. Kee-Kee.


Nope no horn. Lol

They have fuses but they're more like fuseable links. I attached a picture of a replacement you can get at hoys but want to convert it over to glass or the common automotive type that I can get today instead of waiting on a replacement


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Scott M said:


> View attachment 51965
> 
> 
> Nope no horn. Lol
> ...


YIKES. That's like exposed tin metal. To bad Radio Shack wasn't around. They had nearly the SAME fuse holders like mine on the OE Yanmar fuse holder. I've made a few projects in the past with them.


----------

